# EMERGENCY - Overheated Betta



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

I just found a betta in a parking lot. I don't know how long its been out here, but its cup is extremely hot to the touch and it's been very sunny. It is frantic and darting around its cup. PLEASE HELP


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

He is so distressed, please someone help me! Should I put him in new, cooler water? I don't want to shock him!


----------



## KFoster (Mar 26, 2014)

HOLY CRAP! I don't know what to do either! Oh no! 

I would...Put his cup in some water that is relatively room temperature??? to take it down slowly??

omg I hope he lives!


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

Mabye grab a towel / napkins and wet them and wrap it around the cup ? Are you bringing it home ?


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm almost panicking. should i float him in the sorority?? omg i want him to [email protected]


----------



## KFoster (Mar 26, 2014)

make sure its a big container so the cup doesn't heat up the container water, but vice versa?


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

Float him in cool water ?


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

i'm home, i live five minutes from the store i found him at. it was a kroger parking lot but idk where the fish came from. the fish is darting and distressed


----------



## KFoster (Mar 26, 2014)

that may stress him out more seeing females?? 

DARN YOU 30 SECONDS BETWEEN POSTS


----------



## KFoster (Mar 26, 2014)

fill a Rubbermaid or a sink with cool-ish water! put the cup in it!


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

i filled up a tub with cool water and put his cup in that


----------



## KFoster (Mar 26, 2014)

Then put a thermometer in his cup and see how it goes? :'( AHHHH


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

Wow it was like you where ment to be there for him !! What a coincidence a betta lover finds a random betta out of nowhere !!


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

omg his temp in the cup is reading over 90... i threw an ice cube in the tub of water


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

There he is going to be ok !! So glad you found him he would have cooked in this heat !!!


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

whoever the hell left this betta in the parking lot had better hope they never meet me. i cant even describe how mad i am


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

Mabye throw in a couple more ?


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

i threw in a handful of ice to the tub. but i dont want the ice cubes touching his cup... i kind of shoved them to the sides...


----------



## KFoster (Mar 26, 2014)

okay breathe! 

You did a good job!

Now we wait!!


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

im shaking. seriously, i never could have even imagined this. it looks like a little male veiltail. kind of yellow? very stressed


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

There you go ! Mabye feed him now ? To cover some of that stress ?


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

Later post some pictures ! I wish you could hug someone through a computer !


----------



## KFoster (Mar 26, 2014)

Yes hugs your way. 

I wouldn't feed him...

Just keep him in the cup with the lights dim/dark to relax him.


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

i covered the tub with a towel. my mother is furious i used one of her bath towels. i don't care even a little bit. god i hope he makes it.

trying to calm down, but im furious. who would buy a fish and leave it in the hot sun in a parking lot?? the cup was entirely unmarked but far smaller than any petsmart or petco cup i've ever seen. it was even smaller than pet supplies plus. where did this fish come from?? who purchased him and sentenced him to die in a parking lot?

sorry, no pictures right now. he's having a hard enough time as it is. i do have a couple pictures of when i found him in the parking lot. had no idea what iw as looking at at first. i thought someone left a cup of something from the deli outside. i found him in a kroger parking lot


----------



## KFoster (Mar 26, 2014)

and theres no way the cup can tip over right?

Sorry just wouldn't want him to fall over into chlorinated water to boot!


----------



## KFoster (Mar 26, 2014)

hope it cools down soon/not too soon! please update!


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

KFoster said:


> and theres no way the cup can tip over right?
> 
> Sorry just wouldn't want him to fall over into chlorinated water to boot!


omg you're right. holy crap, im dosing this water with prime right now


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

KFoster said:


> and theres no way the cup can tip over right?
> 
> Sorry just wouldn't want him to fall over into chlorinated water to boot!


Was just going to ask this .


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

Gah late posts xD


----------



## KFoster (Mar 26, 2014)

Seki said:


> omg you're right. holy crap, im dosing this water with prime right now


Good work!


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

it's okay now. i dosed the water with prime, but the cup is floating nicely and doesnt seem to be tipping. i took the ice out since the water is very cold right now and i dont want him to cool down too fast and die from shock. he isnt darting anymore, but he is breathing heavily. doesnt help that his water is filthy.


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

He should be fine now


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

Mabye put a couple drops of the tub water into his cup ? Now that its declorinated .


----------



## KFoster (Mar 26, 2014)

poor little man. 

just check the temp every once and awhile in the cup. 

I would get a "home" of sorts set up (Rubbermaid? Patriots old house?) for him so he can acclimate to some new water once the temp is down!


----------



## GreenEnvy (Apr 27, 2014)

Poor little guy! Who would do such a heartless thing?! I hope he pulls through and so glad you were there to rescue him.


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

i have a half gallon bowl i was going to use for my BBS. but it has never been used, so I will rinse it out and get it situated for him. patriot's old tank is currently being used by Ruby hahaha. just when i thought i had my betta numbers under control... life throws a curveball at me. i'm gonna have to find this betta a home, but right now... i just need him to live.


----------



## KFoster (Mar 26, 2014)

These are the moments you want to be able to hold fish and pet them!


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

you did everything right (except maybe floating him in cold water). I would have floated him water that was closer to 80 degrees. But I looks like he is going to make it. Just breath. It sounds like you got him just in time.


----------



## KFoster (Mar 26, 2014)

Just keep an eye on that temp in the cup!!


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Guys, thank you so much for helping me. I couldn't even think straight I was so worried. But I am calming down now... it looks like he is going to make it. I am hopeful, at least. Right now he is staying covered and floating in that water, although I might change it out for warmer water as you suggested, so that he doesn't go down too quickly. Thermometer in his cup read right about 90 last time I looked... was in the upper nineties before. I hope it isn't dropping too fast? I think I'll change the water to warmer water...


----------



## Tpatrdh (Jul 8, 2014)

wow can't believe any1 would just leave a betta there good job saving him


----------



## Tsukikoi (Feb 19, 2014)

Well, the heat exchange with cold water would work faster. Who in the world would do that to a Betta? Hopefully he will recover well!


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

Good Luck. I am sending you hugs threw the internet. Thank god you found him in time!


----------



## KFoster (Mar 26, 2014)

Seki said:


> Guys, thank you so much for helping me. I couldn't even think straight I was so worried. But I am calming down now... it looks like he is going to make it. I am hopeful, at least. Right now he is staying covered and floating in that water, although I might change it out for warmer water as you suggested, so that he doesn't go down too quickly. Thermometer in his cup read right about 90 last time I looked... was in the upper nineties before. I hope it isn't dropping too fast? I think I'll change the water to warmer water...


Its hard to say what is too fast when a fish is almost boiling, that's for sure. 

I think you did the right thing, and I think having the water closer to 75-80 would be beneficial now.

He seems like he would be out of the danger zone now, hard to shock him more than he already was im sure


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Here are the only pictures I have at the moment. You can't see him very well, but this is all I have at the moment.


























He is still breathing heavily when I changed out the water in the tub for warmer water (added more prime, too, just in case). I hope he isn't shocked...


----------



## KFoster (Mar 26, 2014)

I would even put a drop or two of prime in the cup, you never know how high the ammonia is in that thing....


----------



## KFoster (Mar 26, 2014)

Hows he doing?


----------



## Tsukikoi (Feb 19, 2014)

Looks about the size of a Petsmart cup.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

is the little boy still with us?


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

I didn't add prime to the cup because it's so tiny I am not sure what even a single drop would do to his water. But I have started switching the water little by little with prime-treated water. He is doing a lot better. The temp in his cup is in the mid-80's now, and I was satisfied enough to take him out of the tub and put him in my room, which is dark right now. He is sitting on top of one of my tanks on a paper towel, so that he can still cool down a bit more but not too quickly. I'll let him get to room temp on his own now (which is about 76). I might be able to get some pics in a bit. For now, I feel like the darkness is best for him. He's had the world's worst day, poor thing.


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Tsukikoi said:


> Looks about the size of a Petsmart cup.


It is about half the size of a petsmart cup, actually. When I can, I will get a comparison picture for you. It is much narrower and shorter.



Bikeridinguckgirl14 said:


> is the little boy still with us?


He is still with us! His breathing has slowed down, but he is lethargic (I don't blame him!). I've taken him out of the tub now and he is sitting in my room in the dark. This evening, I will attempt some pictures for you guys, but for now, I feel he deserves more time to de-stress.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

oh my goodness i got worked up just reading this, you must be his angel right now. once he's cool can you tell us if he's injured/sick. its possible someone just didn't have the heart to euthanize, or maybe they tried to return him and the store wouldnt take him back. either way thats horrible.


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

Poor little baby. At least he is in a good home now and will be well taken care of.

I agree. It looks like a petsmart cup (at least that is what the cups at the petsmart near me look like. It makes me so angry that someone bought him and then just left him there! I'm so happy you found and not some other person that would just abuse him more!


----------



## KFoster (Mar 26, 2014)

Seki said:


> It is about half the size of a petsmart cup, actually. When I can, I will get a comparison picture for you. It is much narrower and shorter.
> 
> 
> 
> He is still with us! His breathing has slowed down, but he is lethargic (I don't blame him!). I've taken him out of the tub now and he is sitting in my room in the dark. This evening, I will attempt some pictures for you guys, but for now, I feel he deserves more time to de-stress.


Good good, glad he is still with us. 
Its good to be patient! It's so hard when you know they could be in so much better! 
Don't rush the pictures, all we need is him to be okay! 

Great job, Seki. You're giving him the best chance he's got. xo


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

So glad to hear he is doing ok now 

Hugs !!


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks for the encouragement, guys. I am hopeful he will blossom despite this ordeal.

Bike - he is nearly emaciated and he is clamped up really tightly, but other than that I don't see any immediate concerns. I'm sure he has at least mild ammonia poisoning. I can't tell anything about internal issues right now, but he IS able to go up and get air, at least, so that's a good thing. He also doesn't appear to have any SBD. But in such a tiny space, it's hard to tell.


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

Awe poor baby. Maybe try to feed him later if he isn't too stressed? You are basically his fairy godparent.


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm not sure if he'll accept anything, but I might offer a pellet tonight and see what he does with it. If he doesn't accept, I'll just scoop it back out. I doubt he would take anything right now, though. He is still cooling down, too, though at least now he's in acceptable ranges.


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

yeah, Im not 100% positive he'll want to eat after the day he has had but yes, offer a pellet and see. But don't be concerned if he doesn't eat. At least his water is a good temperature and he is in good care.


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

Man this is awful. Amazing you found him though. I wanna see what the little guy looks like when he's up to pics. Any idea how long he was in the parking lot? Few hours or a couple of days? If that had happened down here in FL, he would have died for sure. Been getting over 100 F lately.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Seki said:


> Thanks for the encouragement, guys. I am hopeful he will blossom despite this ordeal.
> 
> Bike - he is nearly emaciated and he is clamped up really tightly, but other than that I don't see any immediate concerns. I'm sure he has at least mild ammonia poisoning. I can't tell anything about internal issues right now, but he IS able to go up and get air, at least, so that's a good thing. He also doesn't appear to have any SBD. But in such a tiny space, it's hard to tell.


I ask to make sure he didn't have fur coat or rot or lacerations, I'm appalled that someone would leave him there and can't fathom why. Unless the fate of the universe relied on it I certainly wouldn't have. You are amazing for picking him up by the way I would have had a panic attack right there and probably dropped him!


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

freeflow246 said:


> Man this is awful. Amazing you found him though. I wanna see what the little guy looks like when he's up to pics. Any idea how long he was in the parking lot? Few hours or a couple of days? If that had happened down here in FL, he would have died for sure. Been getting over 100 F lately.


It couldn't have been for more than today. And probably not for more than a few hours, honestly. Long enough to get his temp up over 95 thanks to the direct sunlight, but we had insane storms last night. He would not have made it overnight. He either would have drowned from the rain or his cup would have been thrown across the lot from the winds. And I doubt he was in the lot for more than a few hours because his cup was in a parking space (which I parked across from, which is how I saw him) and hadn't been run over or cracked or anything.

Temp today was about 86, but with the direct sunlight, his cup easily could have gotten to 100 if he had been out there long enough. I'm just glad he's alive and I cannot understand who would leave a fish in a parking lot. Maybe a child took it out of the car to take into the store and forgot about it?

Bike - no, nothing obvious right now. No rot that I can see, no parasites or fungus that are easily visible. I admit, though, I haven't looked much at him in any sort of proper light.


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

I feel that it was someone who didn't want their fish anymore and figured someone would pick it up .


----------



## CNDBETTAS (Jun 21, 2014)

Darn Seki!!!! You are a distressed Betta magnet!!! Im soooo glad you found him rather than someone else who may have tried to do a good deed but just didnt know how to care for a Betta, granted, ANY CONDITIONS would be better than boiling in the parking lot!!! Im glad hes still with us! Keep on keeping us updated!


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

Crap! That's terrible! I'm glad you found him :c

Funny with the timing--you just sent out a foster fish! I guess God just knows you can be relied upon to show empathy for His critters... and that you had an extra bowl 

Is he going to be a real problem for you, Seki? Like, you seriously can't take more fish for any longer than needed? Or can you afford to hang onto him once he's recovered long enough to find a home? I'm not really looking for more fish, but if you really need him out of there ASAP, I could possibly try to start setting up and cycling a Kritter Keeper if no one else has room. (That is, if my parents don't give me the -_- look.)

I hope he's doing okay.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

myexplodingcat said:


> Crap! That's terrible! I'm glad you found him :c
> 
> Funny with the timing--you just sent out a foster fish! I guess God just knows you can be relied upon to show empathy for His critters... and that you had an extra bowl
> 
> ...



That's right, there are plenty of people in the forum who would take him (if not for having just gotten Mesmer I would)


----------



## CNDBETTAS (Jun 21, 2014)

I am currently awaiting the other foster she just rescued. Id LOVE to take him I just have to see how we do with 3 bettas for now... Im sure someone here has the means to take care of him tho...


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

myexplodingcat said:


> Crap! That's terrible! I'm glad you found him :c
> 
> Funny with the timing--you just sent out a foster fish! I guess God just knows you can be relied upon to show empathy for His critters... and that you had an extra bowl
> 
> ...


He will be in a 1/2 gallon with me for the time being, but in the long run, I cannot properly house him. I can certainly nurse him back to health, and I would not dare try to ship him in his current condition. He simply wouldn't make it. I will need to find him a home, and if any of you would like him, I'd be more than happy to pay shipping to get him to you. But don't worry, it's not an emergency situation. He'll be a bit cramped, but I'll keep his water pristine in his little bowl. It is at least 3x the space he has in his current cup.

If you want him, you can have him, but please don't feel obligated. 

PS: I opened the blinds in my room to let the last rays of the setting sun in, and I took a couple pictures of the little guy. They aren't the best, and they're kind of dark, but I'll get them posted in a minute. He... has not had an easy day. Just as a warning, he doesn't look too good.


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

The first images of the little dude... he's gonna need a lot of work.









This is a comparison for you all to see. The cup right next to his is a Petsmart cup, and the cup next to that is a Petco cup. His cup is maybe half the size of the Petsmart cup.









My phone's camera isn't great in low light. He was surfacing for air.









I had to remove the paper towel just for a moment because I couldn't see him at the bottom of the cup, he was hidden behind the paper towel.









Unless he needs air... he just lays there.


----------



## KFoster (Mar 26, 2014)

What a beautiful little angel. I'll be thinking of him tonight! Get well fishy


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

This is soo sad omg :-(

^^^ same as above <3


----------



## CNDBETTAS (Jun 21, 2014)

Poor guy!! He definitely needs his rest!! Hes in good hands though  
Im sure you will do an outstanding job bringing him back to health!!


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

Poor guy. I love yellow though. It will be interesting to see how he colors up. I wonder if someone accidetally left him there. What a strange place to put a fish you don't want.


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks CND  I hope I'm up to the task~

It will be very interesting to see how he colors up. I am really wondering if he was left there on accident somehow. I just don't see why anyone would leave a fish in a parking lot at a grocery store... The closest store that sells fish is over a twenty minute drive from that store... And its cups do NOT look like the cup I found him in...


----------



## BettaBeau (May 14, 2014)

Are you sure the grocery store isn't selling bettas? I've heard that some chains do...
You're his guardian angel! I hope he survives!


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

I love yellow bettas! I'm sure he'll become super beautiful for you if he pulls through.

You wouldn't happen to have stress coat or methylene blue lying around, would you? Either of those things would be wonderful for this little guy.


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Nah, I'm 100% sure Kroger isn't selling bettas. I was just in there the day before yesterday. They really only sell food and food-related items.

Yep, I will be dosing his water with stress coat. Is it safe to put stress coat in with Prime? Or should I maybe not mix the two?


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Oooohhhhh he's a fried little fishy T.T


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

I just read through the whole thing. What a poor guy, im glad he made it through. What a horrible experience for a fish to go through, its a good thing you got to him in time. It is weird that he was left were he was, even if someone wanted to return him or didn't want him you would think they would at least leave him in the petstore parking lot . 
It is really ironic though as others have said that you just found a home for Patriot and now just found a new rescue (I think this means you might have to start your own betta rescue ). But its good that you found him and new what to do a lot of people would have given up on him or would have not known better and directly put him into cooler water thinking it would cool him off. Good job he was a really lucky fish to find an awesome person like you to care about him and bring him back to health.
Fingers crossed that he will make a full recovery. I cant wait to see how he turns out


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

Yea you can mix the two. I've done it frequently with no issues.


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

While I was setting up his temp bowl, I got the bright idea to plop a moss ball in there. But it was a moss ball that had been sitting around for a while because I'd not set up the tank I had bought it for yet (it was purchased for an NPT, but I haven't gotten around to planting the tank yet, it is bare-bottomed atm). Well... the water now has a bunch of brown specks floating in it from the moss ball. Any idea what these are? Should I empty the bowl and start over and not use the moss ball? I can't imagine the moss ball went "bad"...


----------



## TCas0318 (Jul 1, 2014)

Wow! It's truly amazing that you found him! Betta guardian angel  I hope he makes a full recovery...poor little guy. Keep us updated on his condition.


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

I don't really have experience with moss balls but could it be that small bits of it died and are floating to the top now? Maybe try running the moss ball under water to get rid of any debree. 
For him I think maybe just keep it very simple at first maybe a silk plant he can hide in and maybe a rock or two on the ground. That way he has some where were he can hide to feel safe but enough room to just rest in the rest of the tank.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

You can just run the moss ball under tap water and squish it and roll it around and use it, I would use new water though.


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Alright, I'll get the moss ball as clean as I can and change out the water. Turns out the little bowl holds just slightly over a half gallon, so that's nice. He'll probably have about half a gallon of swimming space, which isn't much, but it's the best I can do for him right now. He will have one silk plant and the moss ball. Hopefully that will be enough to keep him from feeling too stressed. I think I have a silk plant with fairly wide leaves...


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

I hope that will make him feel comfortable too. Are you going to move him in tonight?


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Oh yes, he needs to get out of that cup. The water is disgusting. And he needs more space... even as tiny as he is, he can hardly straighten his fins out...


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

I hope he acclimates well to his new home
Fingers Crossed


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

Oh, yeah, plants will definitely help. Even when I have to cup my fish occasionally for big water changes, it really helps to stop them panicking _("OH CRAP NOT ANOTHER CUP PUT ME BACK RIGHT NOW")_ if I put a nice wad of java moss in with them. So if you have other plants to spare, I'm sure he'd appreciate them.


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

At the moment, all I have is the moss ball. And it's a teeny little bowl, anyway, so the moss ball and the silk plant are all I am comfortable putting in there. It is bare-bottomed because I want to monitor his eating and pooping.

Amusingly, the moss ball is floating now. I hope it ends up sinking soon haha it probably just needs to become waterlogged again.

I think the little dude is going to start floating in the QT now, so wish him luck. I'm going to add bits of the bowl's water to his cup to acclimate him, but in the end, he's going to be netted into the bowl. I know it's stressful, but I don't want ANY of whatever is in the cup going into his new home with him.


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

Seki said:


> I think the little dude is going to start floating in the QT now, so wish him luck. I'm going to add bits of the bowl's water to his cup to acclimate him, but in the end, he's going to be netted into the bowl. I know it's stressful, but I don't want ANY of whatever is in the cup going into his new home with him.


Seconded. That stuff can be awful, toxic sludge.

Can you pre-water down some Prime so the strength is appropriate to condition his cup? Like stir a drop into 1/2 a cup and then put a tablespoon of that water in?


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Actually, what I was planning on doing was dumping out some of his "toxic sludge" hee hee and letting a little fresh, treated water into his cup. And repeat several times until I am ready to net him into the bowl.


----------



## LadyNightraven (Jun 30, 2013)

I just finished reading this thread. Wow, what a crazy thing to have happen! It must have been fate that you found him in that parking lot. Thank goodness he's safe and will be well cared for now! I'll be following this thread for updates.


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Hopefully that works out and he moves into his home without a problem


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm kicking myself, I feel like such an idiot!! I was pouring out his water into my dirty water bucket and holding the net right next to the little stream, intending to catch the fish but not the icky black gunk floating in the water. But he suddenly swam forward and fell into the dirty water bucket!! I panicked and got him back out. I think he is fine, it's all just old tank water, but I'm so angry at myself for letting that happen! He is in his tank now, and he is laying at the bottom. I'm such an idiot!! I hope falling into that water didn't hurt him at all... I can't see how it could, but... after the day he's had, he sure didn't need that!! Ugh, so angry at myself...


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

He must be eager to get to his new tank! He can't cause trouble if he isn't feeling better right? And that wasn't your fault that was him going "water slide!!!!!"


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Hahaha thanks Bike. He does seem to have perked up a bit now that he can stretch his fins a little. And it might just be me, but I swear even his colors have brightened since he went into the bowl. It might also be the lighting, though.









All that black icky you see is what I DIDN'T want in his tank. >.<









He is definitely emaciated. I can't wait to fatten him up! lol









Finally released, even after his traumatic bucket ordeal~









His fins are soooo long. And soooo clamped.


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Poor boy  His face is rather cute though 
But wow I have a feeling that once he gets to eat and colors up he will look gorgeous. Im glad he seems to have perked up some, hopefully its all uphill from hear. 

Have you named him yet?


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

I certainly hope so! I think he's hit rock bottom... nowhere to go but up, right? Poor fellow. I can't imagine how anyone could just leave him in a parking lot...

I haven't named him. I've been so panicked, nothing has occurred to me. I'm bad at names anyway, sooooo... do you have a suggestion? Maybe something like Lava or something since he survived almost being boiled.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Orion (roman god of the sun) because of the sun? Helios (Greek name) or Hyperion (Greek Titan, literally father of the sun)


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Plus for being in extremely hot cup he doesn't look as bad as he could have so I think that's a good sign 

I agree that it should be something hot/heat related not only because he survived such hot temps, but he also potentially orange 

I don't know why but Phoenix popped into my head while looking at him.

Maybe also
Igneel 
Inferno
Pyre 
Scorch
Ember 
Wyvern 
Basilisk 
Sköll (In Norse mythology, Sköll (Old Norse "Treachery") is a wolf that chases the horses Árvakr and Alsviðr, that drag the chariot which contains the sun (Sól) through the sky every day, trying to eat her)

Hopefully that might help you think of something


----------



## KFoster (Mar 26, 2014)

Ember Phoenix Fawkes or Orion I like! 

He does seem a little better off than the first few sets of pics! He looks like he may make it! 
He is beautiful!!


----------



## Aquatail (Jun 29, 2012)

Poor little guy! I'm so glad you found him! Please keep us updated on his condition! As for names, I think Phoenix would be a nice meaning. Rise from the ashes of whatever old life he had, it obviously wasn't that good. Anyway, whatever his name turns out to be he's going to be a lovely boy!


----------



## CNDBETTAS (Jun 21, 2014)

I like Phoenix! Lol. You just shipped Patriot over to Phoenix!! Plus, the mythical Phoenix has an AWESOME story. Once turned to ashes, it is reborn into a better, more beautiful version of itself! I personally think Phoenix is VERY fitting. IMO. Plus theres not many places in this country hotter... Hahaha


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Then Phoenix he shall be~ ^_^

I'm gonna make him a new thread elsewhere after this. I don't want to keep bumping down emergencies that are more pressing. Phoenix is not in imminent danger anymore. I'll make him a thread in a different section and link it here for you guys if you want to follow his progress.


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

Please do!

Phoenix is a good name for him. I was going to suggest "Asbestos," but it just doesn't have that poetic ring to it.

And yeah, these little buggers can color up more than you'd think in just half an hour if they're put into better conditions. In fact, if one were to... say... carry a bottle or two of treated water or drinking water into a Wal-Mart and replace half the sludge in several bettas' cups, they'd likely be more colorful by the time you finished shopping and left the store.


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=4744826#post4744826

Phoenix's new thread. Enjoy!


----------

